

DRAM errors in the wild: A Large-Scale Field Study at Google - blasdel
http://www.cs.toronto.edu/~bianca/papers/sigmetrics09.pdf

======
lsc
nice. heh. my experience has been that ram errors correlate most closely to
how careful you have been with your ESD precautions.

